# Ipad jailbreak : durée batterie.



## mefysto (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tout macgé,

J'ai décidé depuis que j'ai vu l'annonce de l'Ipad de m'en acheté un.

Je l'ai bientôt normalement et la première chose quand je l'aurais sera de le jailbreaker pour enlever les limites qu'apple fixe pour son merveilleux appareil. En autre pour le fond d'écran.

J'aimerais savoir si j'installe seulement cydia et les applis pour le fond d'écran justement , si la batterie dure moins longtemps par manque d'optimisation de la façon dont le jailbreak à été conçu ou si il n'y a aucune différence.

Si différence il y a cela pourrais m'empêcher de le jailbreak et ça serais pas super.. :mouais:


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Mefysto


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (21 Juin 2010)

Si c'est pour le fond d'écran rassure toi nul besoin de jailbreak sur l'ipad tu change de fond d'écran comme tu veux


----------



## mefysto (21 Juin 2010)

Pour l'écran de déverouillage aussi 

C'est juste le principal atout du jailbreak pour moi , j'utiliserais surement d'autres fonction du jailbreak


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (21 Juin 2010)

Les deux écrans sont personnalisables.
Actuellement l'un des seuls avantages du jailbreak est le multitache mais la batterie en prend un coup


----------



## ikeke (21 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part je n'ai pas remarqué de chute particulière de l'autonomie suite au jailbreak.


----------



## mefysto (21 Juin 2010)

Merci de vos réponses.

J'ai hâte de pouvoir le toucher.
Je l'ai normalement mercredi après midi d'occasion.


----------



## Dagui (21 Juin 2010)

juluparien a dit:


> Les deux écrans sont personnalisables.
> Actuellement l'un des seuls avantages du jailbreak est le multitache mais la batterie en prend un coup



Je confirme, et du coup, entre perdre l'un des plus gros atout de l'iPad ou continuer d'utiliser le peu de fonctions de jailbreak que j'utilise, j'ai fait une restauration après une toute petite semaine. Déjà c'est super chiant d'utiliser des softs qui ne sont pas encore bien optimisés, après avoir connu les joies du jailbreak sur mon 3GS pendant plusieurs mois.

Et je crois que l'app qui a dû en foutre un coup à la batterie (rien de sûr, mais très probable) c'est backgrounder, qui apporte justement le multi-tâche.
Et bizarrement, autant sur l'iPhone j'aimais bien customiser l'interface, là sur l'iPad, non.

Le jailbreak apportait pour moi 2 fonctions utiles (entre autre) : l'accès aux réglages à partir de n'importe quelle app sans la quitter, et le multi-tâches. Pour une fois j'attendrais patiemment cet automne. Par contre pour l'iPhone, dès que le jailbreak d'iOS4 est dispo je me jette dessus, pour récupérer justement l'accès rapide aux réglages et à MyWi pour le tethering.


----------

